# Series 2 - dual tuner



## pkerr (Sep 9, 2009)

Series II 
3 years old - works great
I'm only using my hi def one now.
Make me an offer.
Tivo is offering $6.95 or $9.95


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

pkerr said:


> Tivo is offering $6.95 or $9.95


So U are saying it doesn't have lifetime, and the buyer can pay the stated fees for monthly costs?


----------



## pkerr (Sep 9, 2009)

replaytv said:


> So U are saying it doesn't have lifetime, and the buyer can pay the stated fees for monthly costs?


Yes..That is correct.
$6.95 a month with a year commitment or $9.95 a month on a month to month basis.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

List it on ebay, amazon or craig's list.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

pkerr said:


> Yes..That is correct.
> $6.95 a month with a year commitment or $9.95 a month on a month to month basis.


Once ownership transfers from your account to my account, wouldn't the monthly fee be whatever my account is eligible for, regardless of whatever your account is eligible for?


----------



## pkerr (Sep 9, 2009)

unitron said:


> Once ownership transfers from your account to my account, wouldn't the monthly fee be whatever my account is eligible for, regardless of whatever your account is eligible for?


They told me that the benefits that go with having the Tivo 3 yrs (6.95 or 9.95) can be transfered with the Tivo. They gave me a reference number to give to the buyer.


----------

